# Need help verifying Cyrus replication



## blake (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello,

I'm using Cyrus IMAP 2.3.15 with replication, and I need assistance running the Cyrus make_md5 or make_sha1 commands for verifying proper replication.

I have set my sha1_dir and md5_dir in imapd.conf, and have read the man pages on how to run the command, though I can't seem to get Cyrus to generate a hash. I'm running the command as such:


```
make_sha1 -v blake@domain.tld
```

No hash appears in my sha1_dir or md5_dir (when using make_md5)

Any assistance from someone actually using Cyrus replication would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 14, 2009)

You may be out of luck:
http://lists.andrew.cmu.edu/pipermail/info-cyrus/2009-August/031605.html

From the man page it looks like these commands can only work with userids, not with virtual accounts. Have you tried the CyrusIMAP mailing lists yourself?


----------

